# Pre-eclampsia experiences



## kanga

Hello. I'm currently in hospital with suspected pe and I'm 33+4. I've been here 3 days and have the following symptoms:
- High bp, although this is being controlled down by labetalol
- Flashing lights in vision
- Protein in urine but when it gets sent to the lab it comes back as 'no significant protein'
- Headaches that don't respond to paracetamol
- swollen hand and feet and face but not yet very significant 
- bloods are due back this afternoon

This is my second pregnancy and I had pih with my first that started at around 33 weeks. 

I'm worried because the doctors don't seem to know what to do with me. I don't tick all the pe boxes so they can't diagnose. But I also don't want to be sat here In hospital for weeks waiting for something that maybe may not happen. I really want to be with my son at home and i feel bad for not being with him. 

I'm in the uk. Did anyone else have an experience like this? I've read lots of posts mentioning severe pe and mild pe. What's the difference and how do you/ the doctors tell? 

Any advice you have would be gratefully received. 

I haven't even started on my worries of having a preemie and how I might feed it etc. I has a growth scan 2 weeks ago and baby was 3-10.


----------



## TheNewMrsB

Hi hun

Sorry to hear you are stuck in hospital this time of year.

I got pre-e diagnosed at 34+4 and my son was born at 34+6 due to him no longer growing as he should. The only symptom I had was swollen feet and slightly swollen hands, but I thought that was due to the hot summer we had. My blood pressure was high for me (it wasnt in the usual pre-e range at all) and slight protien at my 34+2 appointment so my midwife asked me to come back on the wednesday, im glad she did s my protien was up again so I was sent to the hospital to be checked. There my protein was 3+++ so I was admitted.

Originally they were going to try and manage it with drugs and monitor me weekly but the results from his growth scan meant that they changed their mind. Their decision was based solely on that and none of my symptoms. If your lil one is still growing well and they can control your bp and protein then they may let you go home.

I hope you get some answers tomorrow x


----------



## ttc126

Hi I'm so sorry you're going through this. I had severe preeclampsia with my son and was induced immediately at 36 weeks. I had all of the symptoms you're describing at 32 weeks. I also started vomiting at odd times of the day from headaches that were severe. 

Since i didn't have protein in my urine, my Dr dismissed me (bp was also only high for me not the pre e range). 

Because of my Dr being negligent to my complaints, i got severely ill at 36 weeks. I was extremely dizzy, started vomiting uncontrollably, got very blurred tunnel vision, and was having difficulty speaking and understanding things. These all came on within an hour. My dh rushed me to triage and my bp was 150/90 and higher. They induced me right away as soon as bloods confirmed it was pre e. I've never been so sick in my life :( 

Thankfully, they got lo out in time and we're doing great now even though he spent time in nicu. 

The way they distinguish severe and mild pre e by symptoms as i understand it. When you start vomiting, having that crashing severe headache, etc they say a seizure follows quickly. I honestly believe it was God's grace that i didn't seize and that lo made it as he stopped growing weeks before and had extremely low fluid. 

Hon, i will pray for you and i wish you the best. Please listen to your gut and don't let them send you home if you don't feel right. I knew i had pre e at 32 weeks and had I been more insistent me and lo could have avoided lots of complications.


----------



## kanga

Thank you for replying. I'm our of hospital now and just on bp Meds and being monitored twice weekly. I'll look out for nausea and headache. My headache isn't too bad anymore but it's always there in some form. I was awake in the night feeling sick for an hour or so so I'll definitely keep an eye on that too. 

My bloods showed no significant abnormalities. They will be redone tomorrow. I'm off to check out the past results now to see how much they have changed.

Thanks again.


----------



## ttc126

Glad you're home! Hopefully you will be able to make it a few more weeks!!! Hang in there! 

And yes, do watch out! Mine got severe so fast. If you feel dizzy and especially start vomiting, go right to the hospital! 

Keep this thread updated if you want! I'd like to hear how you get on :)


----------



## kanga

I will do, it's nice to have support so thank you ;)

Has a lovely long nap today as have headache but no other pains. Never thought I'd say it but I can't wait to get to dau tomorrow! X


----------



## Perfect_pink

Iv had pre e both pregnancys first it was so bad i delivered at 26 weeks, and this time at 35 weeks ! Glad to see your home and meds are working x


----------



## ttc126

How are you feeling today kanga? 

And perfect_pink how scary for you! Did they think you'd get it again with your last pregnancy? Also, do you feel back to normal yet? I continued feeling yucky for about 3 months after ds birth.


----------



## Perfect_pink

They said there would be a 20% chance id have it again and i did, obviously that has drastically increased now if i have any more, which we have decided not too as its took alot to get our beautiful boy, my first pregnancy i was in intensive care on magnesium sulfate for 40 hours and felt awful for a long time, where this time as soon as they took Max out ( c section) i instantly felt amazing my bp was still high for about 4 weeks after but other than that iv been fine x


----------



## ttc126

Aww I'm so sorry. Magnesium sulfate is horrible. I was on it for my whole induction plus 48 hours after :( so painful. I'm so glad your little boy is here safe and sound :) 

Did he have to spend any time in nicu?


----------



## Perfect_pink

Obviously my first son did before he passed away but Max had no nicu time what so ever, they were in theatre waiting for him to be born as he was so small and obviously early but he was totally fine and came home with us 48 hours later n only that long as i had a c section x


----------



## ttc126

I'm so sorry for your loss of your first little guy. I'm very glad max was ok.


----------



## kanga

I'm very sorry for Your loss of Oliver too x

How did Max feed when he was born at 35 w? X

I'm feeling pretty ok now thank you. Still have the headache most of the day but the consultant today was confident it's just pih and not pe. For now. 

I'm still being monitored twice a week and we shall have to see what happens. I'd love to just go to term and go into labour naturally but we shall have to see.


----------



## Perfect_pink

Max feed fine, he didnt take to breast feeding so we formula fed him with a syringe for a day or so then he got the hang of it ! 

Thank you for the condolences, just shows how bad pre e can get x


----------



## ttc126

Kanga, how are you?


----------



## kanga

I'm doing really well thank you. The labetalol is managing my Bp. I'm seeing the midwife for obs tomorrow but all seems well. I've got a growth scan next week to check growth, my sons growth tailed off inthe last month so hoping that doesn't happen again. 

I was hoping for a hb but not sure I dare now, in case something happens with my Bp. So I'm keeping an open mind. X


----------



## ttc126

Glad to hear you're ok! I hope you can still have the birth you want but it's very good to keep an open mind :) Update after your appointment if you want!


----------



## misspriss

I had quite a different experience.

- BP high at first but not Pre-e high
- TONS of protein in urine (at the hospital)
- slight swelling of feet and hands but not face
- no vision problems whatosever
- no headahces, I felt fine, great even

Went to the hospital, where my blood pressure kept going up, I get really bad white coat syndrome too so it just made me more anxious. Never any pain, never any headaches or vision problems, just high BP and protein in urine (classic check boxes though).

I had hoped they would medicate me and send me home on bedrest, but I was induced which led to EMCS at 33+5. I was on the mag sulfate for 24 hours before and after birth, and that is what kept my induction from working I think. It was awful. I didn't even see my son except a brief wave in the operating room for over 27 hours after his birth, and then I got to see him for less than 3 minutes. It's very painful to think about.


----------



## ttc126

Misspriss, hugs! I still can't think about the 48 hrs i didn't see my son. I hate that magnesium sulfate. I'm so sorry you went through that :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Kanga, glad the meds are doing their job and that baby is still safe inside! 

Misspriss, your birth story sounds very similar to mine, PM me if you ever need to talk.


----------



## kanga

In having baby today at 35+1. Waters went yesterday. No contractions so I'm having the gel and drip.


----------



## Perfect_pink

Good luck, not long till you meet your baby x


----------



## ttc126

Thinking of you kanga!


----------



## kanga

Just had him! Tightenings to birth 45 mins. Omg it was painful lol. 3lb 10


----------



## misspriss

kanga said:


> just had him! Tightenings to birth 45 mins. Omg it was painful lol. 3lb 10

congratulations!!


----------



## ttc126

Wow!!! Congratulations :) you're both ok?


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats! How are you both doing?


----------



## kanga

I feel like I've birthed a spiky ball out of my bum. And he is doing pretty well! His blood sugars been brought up with a drip of fluids. And he's in an incubator. Having a good rest tonight between hand expressing. And hoping for lots of cuddles and skin to skin tomorrow. What a day!


----------



## ttc126

That's wonderful :) if you get a chance, check out the Stanford hand expression videos! Just Google them...So helpful and really helped me with milk supply while my lo was in nicu! So glad to hear you're doing well :)


----------

